# Whipped Soap Help



## servin (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Everyone , I'm trying to find a recipe for whipped soap.  I've combed through the forum and can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe one of you has a recipe? I want the consistency of whipped frosting that DOESN'T get hard and still holds it's shape. My goal is to add sugar/salt and make a soap scrub. I've experimented once, but it was a flop, literally, lol!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 24, 2018)

I think you might be looking for a thick liquid soap recipe vs a CP recipe. I don't make liquid soap, but that's just a guess. I think this will be a tough one - there's a reason people here pay for foaming bath whip.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 24, 2018)

Where did you hear of such a thing?  It was actually true soap?  I ask because I think you're thinking of foaming bath whip, which is called a soap, but is actually detergent based. You can make your own, or buy a base from a supplier.  It's into a heavy whipped cream consistency and people do sometimes add salt/sugar to make it a scrub.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 24, 2018)

You might try a cream soap as the base or an emulsified base but they are not going to hold their shape if you are looking to form it like a lotion bar. If you want a solid scrub you can make individual sugar scrubs similar to the ones made with m&p that will hold shape but will not be soft. You really did not say exactly what you want to make. I would not depend on someone giving you an exact recipe if someone does have such.


----------



## servin (Apr 26, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Where did you hear of such a thing?  It was actually true soap?  I ask because I think you're thinking of foaming bath whip, which is called a soap, but is actually detergent based. You can make your own, or buy a base from a supplier.  It's into a heavy whipped cream consistency and people do sometimes add salt/sugar to make it a scrub.


Yes, I believe it is the foaming bath whip. I've seen the stuff to purchase,  but would rather make my own. I will try and search for that. Thank you!

I believe it is the foaming bath scrub that lenarene mentioned. I did think about using a cream based soap, but I don't know enough about the science of soap to make it hold it's shape. Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 26, 2018)

It can take time to work out just what you want. It took my daughter 2yrs to perfect her cupcake frosting that did not smush in shipping and stayed on the cupcakes. Just a little note B&B tried copying her frosting and failed. Hers was simply knowing which m&p base to use. She turned to the food industry for additives. She also used it for 1 bath scrubs. My point is it takes time and testing, and I am sure some here are tired of me saying such


----------



## dschiavo (Jun 29, 2018)

I typically make liquid soap and have been tinkering with whipped cream soap.  It is different...it is a dual lye mix and a lot of stearic acid.  I don't have it quite perfected but have made some progress!


----------



## servin (Jun 29, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> It can take time to work out just what you want. It took my daughter 2yrs to perfect her cupcake frosting that did not smush in shipping and stayed on the cupcakes. Just a little note B&B tried copying her frosting and failed. Hers was simply knowing which m&p base to use. She turned to the food industry for additives. She also used it for 1 bath scrubs. My point is it takes time and testing, and I am sure some here are tired of me saying such


So true! I'm impatient, lol



dschiavo said:


> I typically make liquid soap and have been tinkering with whipped cream soap.  It is different...it is a dual lye mix and a lot of stearic acid.  I don't have it quite perfected but have made some progress!


A couple of recipes I saw also stated you have to wait 2 months to work with it. That's what has really turned me off. While has 2 months to figure out whether your recipe works?!?! Are you waiting that much time between too?


----------



## zolveria (Jun 29, 2018)

I take fresh soap that has not yet settles but is hard .. and place that in my blender and pipe it. work good for me


----------



## dschiavo (Jun 29, 2018)

servin said:


> A couple of recipes I saw also stated you have to wait 2 months to work with it. That's what has really turned me off. While has 2 months to figure out whether your recipe works?!?! Are you waiting that much time between too?



No, I haven't waited two months...I made a recipe using the oven method, after it cooled it was more like a pliable bar of soap, too hard to whip (phenol test was good).  I added enough water to keep it somewhat thick and tried whipping.  It whipped up pretty decent, then I let it sit a few days (past experience was it flopped).  It held up fairly good, believe it or not I added a couple of tsp of cream of tartar (it works for egg whites LOL).  I took a cup full and added some color and jojoba beads and have been using it and it holds up well.  I think it was about two weeks total wait time


----------



## Complexions (Jun 30, 2018)

DIY Bath & Body on Etsy sells a foaming bath butter recipe.  It's pretty similar to the foaming bath whip that you can buy.  I bought it, it's pretty simple to make.  The etsy listing tells you what ingredients you will need to purchase in order to make the recipe.


----------



## lsg (Jun 30, 2018)

Here is one using M&P:

https://pvsoap.com/marshmellow-soap/


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 2, 2018)

"A couple of recipes I saw also stated you have to wait 2 months to work with it. That's what has really turned me off. While has 2 months to figure out whether your recipe works?!?! Are you waiting that much time between too?"

Errrrr I'm not sure how you meant that, but since you need to wait 6-8 weeks for a soap batch to cure and then you should be testing the longevity of it for hrmmm a year or more....everything I do is a 2+ month wait to test a recipe! 

You might've been looking at cream soap, which "rots", recipes....


----------



## servin (Jul 2, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> "A couple of recipes I saw also stated you have to wait 2 months to work with it. That's what has really turned me off. While has 2 months to figure out whether your recipe works?!?! Are you waiting that much time between too?"
> 
> Errrrr I'm not sure how you meant that, but since you need to wait 6-8 weeks for a soap batch to cure and then you should be testing the longevity of it for hrmmm a year or more....everything I do is a 2+ month wait to test a recipe!
> 
> You might've been looking at cream soap, which "rots", recipes....


True, but I also do liquid soap and I was thinking it was more like that. Ready when I was done with the paste.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 2, 2018)

servin said:


> True, but I also do liquid soap and I was thinking it was more like that. Ready when I was done with the paste.


Hrm maybe think of it as a paste that takes two months to saponify? LOL... this is when multiple projects at the same time comes in handy, just making sure you label your "in wait" stuff well. Now hrm is this a balm base or something else....


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 2, 2018)

lsg said:


> Here is one using M&P:
> 
> https://pvsoap.com/marshmellow-soap/


Have you tried this? Is a "clear cleansing liquid soap base' just any clear liquid soap?


----------



## Cellador (Jul 2, 2018)

Humblebee & Me has a whipped "cream" soap recipe on her blog.


----------



## lsg (Jul 3, 2018)

dixiedragon said:


> Have you tried this? Is a "clear cleansing liquid soap base' just any clear liquid soap?


I haven't tried it, but I would guess any clear liquid soap base would work.  Here is the ingred. list for their liquid soap base:  Ingredients: Purified Water, Potassium Hydroxide, Glycerine, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, and Oleic Acid.


----------



## ellejae (Nov 2, 2018)

Complexions said:


> DIY Bath & Body on Etsy sells a foaming bath butter recipe.  It's pretty similar to the foaming bath whip that you can buy.  I bought it, it's pretty simple to make.  The etsy listing tells you what ingredients you will need to purchase in order to make the recipe.


I bought the same recipe but found it drying. I tried adding jojoba oil and almond oil. Did you have any of those issues? My skin felt terrible after using it


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2018)

servin said:


> So true! I'm impatient, lol
> 
> 
> A couple of recipes I saw also stated you have to wait 2 months to work with it. That's what has really turned me off. While has 2 months to figure out whether your recipe works?!?! Are you waiting that much time between too?


You really do not have to wait 2 months to work with it, but you do need a couple of days for it to thin out, superfat it with stearic and glycerin it you have not already done so.


----------



## Complexions (Nov 4, 2018)

ellejae said:


> I bought the same recipe but found it drying. I tried adding jojoba oil and almond oil. Did you have any of those issues? My skin felt terrible after using it



I didn't have any issues with it making my skin feel terrible.  My skin is also pretty tolerant to being subjected to different concoctions!


----------



## Clarice (Feb 7, 2019)

servin said:


> Hi Everyone , I'm trying to find a recipe for whipped soap.  I've combed through the forum and can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe one of you has a recipe? I want the consistency of whipped frosting that DOESN'T get hard and still holds it's shape. My goal is to add sugar/salt and make a soap scrub. I've experimented once, but it was a flop, literally, lol!



You and I share the same dream! 

I have tried Humblebee's "whipped soap" recipe - which i now know is actually more of a cream soap.  It is OK - but it was a bit too "fluffy" even with exfoliants added to give me the robust texture and exfoliation i crave.  

I am still trying, and i recently posted these attachments on an old thread in which Lindy (former member, I believe) posted a very detailed tutorial about making cream soap - please note I have not yet tried it - and ALL CREDIT goes to Lindy. (files are with and without pictures depending on your printing preference)

I would love to compare notes and progress with you if you care to do so.

HI again

I also found a cream soap recipe on SaffireBlueBlue

Link here   https://www.saffireblue.ca/blog/basic-cream-soap-recipe/

I made it this past weekend, and it is in a tub "sitting" as per the directions.

HOWEVER, I made one big mistake - i used red palm oil - so it looks like Nacho Cheese - NOT so appealing - I was hoping that like many other oils, the color would leach out with the lye.  it did NOT.  

So it goes

I will likely remake this with refined palm oil to give it a true test.


----------



## geniash (Feb 7, 2019)

I watched the video on youtube recently and was very interested in trying. There you go, let us know how yours turns out, with pictures!


----------



## Peggyflores (Mar 11, 2020)

servin said:


> Hi Everyone , I'm trying to find a recipe for whipped soap.  I've combed through the forum and can't find what I'm looking for. Maybe one of you has a recipe? I want the consistency of whipped frosting that DOESN'T get hard and still holds it's shape. My goal is to add sugar/salt and make a soap scrub. I've experimented once, but it was a flop, literally, lol!


Ihi if u Google Stephenson melt and pour bases. They do a base that u just whip up and ur oils and colouring and u can pipe it. It will hold its shape and doesn't go hard.


----------



## Relle (Mar 12, 2020)

Peggyflores said:


> Ihi if u Google Stephenson melt and pour bases. They do a base that u just whip up and ur oils and colouring and u can pipe it. It will hold its shape and doesn't go hard.


The person quoted hasn't been around for 4 months.


----------

